# Upstate New York Growers Thread



## mal_crane

Any upstate New Yorkers getting their seeds started for their outdoor grows? I'm usually an indoor guy myself but this year I am unable to produce any indoor yield for reasons beyond my control. So I've decided to try my hand at some outdoor grows. Anybody up for having a friendly competition to see who can yield the biggest and best outdoor plants in NY? Let's show everybody what this state can produce!

The general rule of thumb around these parts is, if you start seeds while you're thinkin of your loved ones on Feb 14, then you will have time to sex your plants before putting them outdoors so that you will have 100 percent females to harvest. I've had my seeds started for about 1.5 weeks. Any other New Yorkers going to join me?


----------



## GuerillaGrower420

Naw, I can't..Otherwise I would. They need to be 100% outdoors...


----------



## lax4wm

I'd like to keep tabs on this thread I'm curious about outdoor growing and am a NY Native but i don't know the first thing about the seasons temps etc.  Keep this thread alive!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah

1st day of april is when i plant outdoors.......
   sometimes late march...


----------



## sweetnug

Upstate NY is a great place for outdoor. You should get clones if you can due to the 100% female.  If not Start them from seed now and veg. them for a while.  The longer the better.  You can never put them out too big, especially in upstate NY due to the crazy amount of woods.  Put them after what you think is the last frost.  They will live even if they are small as long as the frosts are over.


----------



## mal_crane

FirstTimeGrow said:
			
		

> Naw, I can't..Otherwise I would. They need to be 100% outdoors...



So you're planning to put seeds directly in the ground then? Good luck to ya man and keep us posted once you get those seeds out there!


----------



## mal_crane

Ekoostik are you from ny? That's pretty early to put your plants out where I am. Usually the chance of frost can happen right up to the end of april. We usually don't dare put anything out before May 1st. Guess it's just a personal preference. I decided that the plants I was going to use for my outdoor this year will be a quick 12/12 indoor grow and I won't start the seeds I'm putting outside until after I get back from florida.

Sweetnug, upstate NY is great for growing. I seem to know a ton more outdoor growers in the area than indoor. I plan to start seeds in early- to mid-march and veg them until the end of april when I will sex them so that only females will be taken out on May 1st, when I will plant them.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Upstate New York in the Hizzy.   Were not gonna be starting anything for outdoors until the end of next month.  Damn i got me freaking months mixed up.   We have a few going right now for clones i hope but were not gonna be starting seeds until the end of next month. :hubba: *


----------



## Hick

> Albany	NY   May 7	Sept. 29


Average first and last frost dates


----------



## mal_crane

Wow there are more people from upstate ny than I thought! Where's everybody from? Western, central, southeastern, northern? No need for exact locations just looking to see the demographics.

Thanks for the frost dates Hick. I was pretty sure there was still a chance of frost up to may.

Can't wait to get back from Florida in a couple weeks to get those plants started so they can be sexed before they head out to the great outdoors.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420

Too bad we coulden't safely give out our locations....I think I'm going to plant them in 3-5 gal pots.. I have 19 bagseeds.


----------



## lax4wm

lol, I'm on the island....but i visit my grandma in Albany?  She tells me to "roll my own" lol.  She's a riot.


----------



## sweetnug

North East  not too far though


----------



## growguy

Whats a good strain to grow in upstate ny?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Were in the Finger Lakes region. :hubba: *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Anything Indica as you want something that will finish before the end of October.   FROST!  *


			
				growguy said:
			
		

> Whats a good strain to grow in upstate ny?


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker

I'm in the Land of Toothpicks, largest crop here...


----------



## godspeedsuckah

I am finishing up in a month but I will be starting seeds around the end of march and putting them out the first or second week of June. I can't believe how many people are from Upstate.


----------



## godspeedsuckah

I was thinking about Early Skunk, Durban Poison, and AK47.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Were in the Finger Lakes region. :hubba: *


It's a small world eh?


----------



## mal_crane

Yeah this is crazy, there are so many more people here from Upstate NY than in any other site I've been to! I can't wait to see what we can do this year.

Finger Lakes eh? I used to love taking the hour drive to long point beach with my family when I was a wee one.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420

Lets just say a certain lake is easily just a drive away, thats all you gettin' sorry broskis


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Crap we almost have a lake in our backyard that's how close we are. :hubba: *


			
				FirstTimeGrow said:
			
		

> Lets just say a certain lake is easily just a drive away, thats all you gettin' sorry broskis


----------



## godspeedsuckah

A few years back I painted a place on skaneatelas lake.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420

(No stalker) Sweet, this will be good. So many NY'ers to share info with! I'm sure this will be beneficial to all of us, idk what I'm saying right now, so I'm going to finish listening to  Zeppelin


----------



## DomsChron

Yo man, anyone Buffalo region? Go sabres!


----------



## FlyingNatural

New Yawker here, Hudson Valley


----------



## GuerillaGrower420

Snow storm here


----------



## godspeedsuckah

I can't believe it's going to be between 55 and 60 today!!!!!! Enjoy the warm weather everyone.


----------



## BigTree420

im right outside of ny in ct...didnt know this many people on this forum were so close lol


----------



## GuerillaGrower420

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I can't believe it's going to be between 55 and 60 today!!!!!! Enjoy the warm weather everyone.



Werd...I went out scouting the woods today..


----------



## longtimegrower

I have a big apple in the fridge if that counts.


----------



## godspeedsuckah

FirstTimeGrow said:
			
		

> Werd...I went out scouting the woods today..


 
Did you find a couple nice spots? I have a few but I just dont know if I should put them there or take my chances and keep them close to home. I will have it pinpointed by Turkey Season!!!!! :hubba:


----------



## Fretless

It is a springlike day here in New Veriform City.  Glad to see I am in good company.


----------



## lax4wm

Spending sprin break on the island, can't believe noone else has mentioned being from li.  Ny is ny.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Did you find a couple nice spots? I have a few but I just dont know if I should put them there or take my chances and keep them close to home. I will have it pinpointed by Turkey Season!!!!! :hubba:


Eh, kinda....All spots are risky around here, might go someplace else


----------



## growguy

I got some beans on the way from highgrade they are clusterbomb & blue rhino hope they do well outside this season.....


----------



## mal_crane

All you NYer's that are transplanting got your plants started yet for the summer?


----------



## GuerillaGrower420

Not yet, will have them planted next week.


----------



## Cole

Im from New England (Boston area) and ive never grown outdoors but im def interested,lets keep this thread going!!!


----------



## mal_crane

Snow is almost gone here! I can't wait it's getting closer and closer to be able to put these beautiful little girls into the ground! How's everybody elses weather? You guys finally losing some of those snow drifts?

Mal C
:fly:


----------



## DLtoker

Green up for NY! :ccc:  I'm in the woods...  That's about as much as I can spill.   But yeah, I started a few beans just yesterday.  Stoked!


----------



## Celebrity Bob

HEY!! Wow I'm from upstate NY and I'm having my usual outdoor crop starting with all clones. I dont like keeping them indoor veging for too long because sometimes when you put them outside they tend to go into flower for a while and then revert back to veg. I dunno it's weird but I had it happen to me a few times. But I'll def be on this thread!!!


----------



## Hick

Celebrity Bob said:
			
		

> HEY!! Wow I'm from upstate NY and I'm having my usual outdoor crop starting with all clones. I dont like keeping them indoor veging for too long because sometimes when you put them outside they tend to go into flower for a while and then revert back to veg. I dunno it's weird but I had it happen to me a few times. But I'll def be on this thread!!!


  C'bob.. once your cuts have established roots, try cutting the light hours back to 16/8 for a month or so, prior to putting them OD. 
  Most everyone roots unde 24/0. Putting them out under a shortened light period, tends to promote early flowering. 16/8 will help..'harden' them off, to a dark period, and will help deter spring flowering.
  Clones or plants reared under 24/0, "I" like to put out, the last week of May/1st of June. That allows only 3 weeks before summer solstice, then light hours naturally begin decreasing. Allowing them to flower right on through, without trying to rveg..


----------



## GuerillaGrower420

I'm going to plant my seeds today.


----------



## coolasme

thanks hick for the info,i am curious,is it ok to take the closes outdoors for a few hours during warm days? i root in a soil/perlite mix,and its a dome for better moisture,like today is so gorgeous,just wondering if they would be ok outside for a few hours...


----------



## BigTree420

FirstTimeGrow said:
			
		

> I'm going to plant my seeds today.


 
just wondering when everyone else was gonna start their seeds outside...its still a little chilly over here in ct but i dont wanna put them out too late...i herd the last frost date for us is may 16...should i wait till then?


----------



## Celebrity Bob

i would wait til last frost. i dont know if you have noticed ourscrewey weather but I believe that the last frost will be very weak. I plan on doing mine around beginning of may, it'll be on a whim so.... good luck i hope that helps!


----------



## Hick

coolasme said:
			
		

> thanks hick for the info,i am curious,is it ok to take the closes outdoors for a few hours during warm days? i root in a soil/perlite mix,and its a dome for better moisture,like today is so gorgeous,just wondering if they would be ok outside for a few hours...



Absolutely.. just watch them for wilting. If they begin to look sickly, get them out of the direct sunshine. They won't be accustomed to the intensity for awhile.


----------



## BigTree420

thanks everyone, ill keep that in mind hick!


----------



## coolasme

thanks hick,of course its back in the 40's now..but not for long


----------



## GuerillaGrower420

Supposed to be in the 60's after Tuesday, and sunny.


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Hick said:
			
		

> C'bob.. once your cuts have established roots, try cutting the light hours back to 16/8 for a month or so, prior to putting them OD.
> Most everyone roots unde 24/0. Putting them out under a shortened light period, tends to promote early flowering. 16/8 will help..'harden' them off, to a dark period, and will help deter spring flowering.
> Clones or plants reared under 24/0, "I" like to put out, the last week of May/1st of June. That allows only 3 weeks before summer solstice, then light hours naturally begin decreasing. Allowing them to flower right on through, without trying to rveg..


 
Does the same thing apply for starting by seed inside before putting them out? 16/8 instead of 18/6?


----------



## BigTree420

anyone else looking forward to a warm rest of the week? ...hopefully! 2day is a bit chilly


----------



## Hick

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Does the same thing apply for starting by seed inside before putting them out? 16/8 instead of 18/6?


Either/ or ..."IMO" speedy.


----------



## mal_crane

It's springtime! All the flower beds have started popping up little green shoots, the snow is finally gone ... and I got my seeds started . Watched the weather tonight and either we're either hitting a mini-heat wave, or winter is finally done! I can't wait to get some plants and seeds into the ground. Tons of woods and brushlines around here so I'm planning on putting out 10-15 plants and 50-100 seeds. Can't wait to see all the greenery that gets planted out there!

Mal C
:fly:


----------



## GuerillaGrower420

Good luck man!


----------



## DLtoker

Yeah... The weather has been looking better and better as of late, eh?  :hubba:


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Lovin it!!!


----------



## Hick

..I'm a _long_ way from upstate NY, but some spots out on the eastern plains reached *90** here yesterday!!!!!..
... 50% chance of snow tonite... :huh:


----------



## BigTree420

wow thats a little extreme dont ya think? lol i sure hope all the snow is done up here...im startin to get used to the sun again!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*We got 30 Stoneybud babies in dirt ready to pop. :hubba:  Like every year were gonna be handing some over to friends so they can enjoy the benifits of FREE BUD.  *


----------



## godspeedsuckah

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *We got 30 Stoneybud babies in dirt ready to pop. :hubba:  Like every year were gonna be handing some over to friends so they can enjoy the benifits of FREE BUD.  *



I do the same. Grow safe and HUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAHHHHH  LOL, sorry that guy bothers me.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*It's always nice to share.   That and they always drop off some bud at harvest time. :hubba:  I have a cousin that works for that dink. I wouldn't buy a car from him just because of his sorry commercials. :rofl: *


			
				godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I do the same. Grow safe and HUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAHHHHH  LOL, sorry that guy bothers me.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420

I'll be sitting there eating dinner watching the T.V and the absolutely loudest and annoying commercial on TV pops up and utters the word heeyyyyooooggeee. It never fails.


----------



## godspeedsuckah

LOL, no doubt!! Pushing 75 today  :headbang: :banana: :farm:


----------



## Hick

BigTree420 said:
			
		

> wow thats a little extreme dont ya think? lol i sure hope all the snow is done up here...im startin to get used to the sun again!


...yea, it is...


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Im sorry Hick. Sending good warm weather thoughts your way!!


----------



## BigTree420

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Im sorry Hick. Sending good warm weather thoughts your way!!


 
wow hick...same here! 

gonna start my seeds 2day  finally...i think it"ll be safe...unless all this warm weather is just a little spell....but i really think we broke through winter finally! :woohoo:


----------



## Celebrity Bob

Ahahhahah! HUUUUGE! It's just so odd to know how close people are to me. It's kinda creepy. Anyways, I think I'm gettin some solo cups soon and some dirt and ready to pop some seeds in. I got a few 5 gal buckets for one site and the rest I'm playin by ear. It's gonna be a tricky situation gettin where I want and doin what I need to do so... I dunno. Anyways wish the best of luck! Oh yeah I've got a nice bunch of hair to throw around, my friend is a hairdresser. Also I have 3 dogs that can piss and crap wherever! So anyways! KEEP IT GREEN!!!


----------



## BigTree420

happy 420...got 10 outside yesterday in solo's....waiting on the rest of the seeds to finish still...:watchplant:


----------



## GuerillaGrower420

What a wonderful week  it has been, and everything is starting to blossom again, along with the 5 germed seeds of WW I put out yesterday


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Germ'n tonight. I was too busy with work this weekend, but I will make sure my seeds are getting ready tonight.


----------



## BigTree420

puttin out about 20 more 2day fellas, just checked lastnight and the seeds were ready...2 bad it was like 12 at night...i hafta wait until i get outta work 2day to do it :/ ...o well its gonna be a good season!


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Crank it up BigTree


----------



## BigTree420

whats up with this cold spell?? i thought we were in the clear guys :confused2: ....and its supposed to rain this weekend looks like the girls might be spending time inside this weekend :watchplant: :bongin:


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Yeah, my projected move date is June 13. I am going to wait it out a little and be sure. How is everything going with you BT?


----------



## BigTree420

ah i should have waited...i got 2 excited for the warm weather...35 babies outside and now this...i started a thread asking a question but nobody replied yet maybe you know, i have never grown indoors or transferred plants from in to outdoor...do you think i would be safe if i brought them in under 18/6 hr lighting under flouros for about a week or 2 or whenever the warm weather comes back?? i feel so stupid lol ive never encountered this problem before but i really thought we were in the clear...atleast i know for the years to come...patience patience patience:fid:


----------



## GuerillaGrower420

BigTree420 said:
			
		

> whats up with this cold spell?? i thought we were in the clear guys :confused2: ....and its supposed to rain this weekend looks like the girls might be spending time inside this weekend :watchplant: :bongin:


I know bummer...I had 7 plants I had to go out and cover up with bottles for a few days, and it seems like they all are doing fine. Lets get some warm weather up in here


----------



## Hick

BigTree420 said:
			
		

> ah i should have waited...i got 2 excited for the warm weather...35 babies outside and now this...i started a thread asking a question but nobody replied yet maybe you know, i have never grown indoors or transferred plants from in to outdoor...do you think i would be safe if i brought them in under 18/6 hr lighting under flouros for about a week or 2 or whenever the warm weather comes back?? i feel so stupid lol ive never encountered this problem before but i really thought we were in the clear...atleast i know for the years to come...patience patience patience:fid:



  I'm betting they'll be juuuust fine big'..


----------



## invis212

sup from the city.. brooklyn to be exact..


----------



## godspeedsuckah

BigTree420 said:
			
		

> ah i should have waited...i got 2 excited for the warm weather...35 babies outside and now this...i started a thread asking a question but nobody replied yet maybe you know, i have never grown indoors or transferred plants from in to outdoor...do you think i would be safe if i brought them in under 18/6 hr lighting under flouros for about a week or 2 or whenever the warm weather comes back?? i feel so stupid lol ive never encountered this problem before but i really thought we were in the clear...atleast i know for the years to come...patience patience patience:fid:


 
You may be alright, but if you can bring them inside easily and have the room, I would. 18/6 is fine and like Hick wrote in a thread, by the 2nd week in June the hours of light outside are above the 14 hours which will prevent them from trying to flower early and then veg later.


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Just wondering how everyone's little ladies are doing. I hear we are going to be back up into the 70's shortly.


----------



## BigTree420

mine are doing alright...got 5 in the ground...most likely going to put the others in this week...they are still in pots...yea weather has been brutal up here lately, luckily everything still is ok...hopefully we will be up there soon!how are you doin godspeed?


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Doing real good BT. I haven't put any outside yet because they are only 3 weeks old now. I will give them about 3 more weeks and then get them outside. I am hoping for some sun and heat, the garden is begging for it.


----------



## Budboy

I threw my plants in the ground in mid may, plants were about 2 weeks old. I am only growing a couple in my yard for shits and giggles, and maybe a little smoke later on. So far, nothing to complain, we have had good weather here(Except for one bad storm that rocked one of my little ones pretty good), staying around 80 degrees, frequent showers, so far so good :hubba:.


----------



## mal_crane

Holy Shnikes! I forgot all about this thread!

How did all of you Upstate New Yorkers fare this summer? Any good outdoor crops? My plants were the unfortunate victims of animal munchies.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Well we pulled in a bit over half pound. We also lost a few plots do to weather, animals and of course the dreaded ripper.   Next year will be better i will tell ya that much MC.  *


----------



## DomsChron

*

TBG you guys are in upstate new york too!

Jeeze small world. Greetings from another neighbor! :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Mine didn't get full sun due to the fact our area seems to have become a highway for police helicopters. You would see them all the time this fall. My winter harvest should keep me warm and happy for a while.


----------



## killa kev.

Anyone around the Westchester area?!


----------



## GuerillaGrower420

Not much of a winter, hope its a good growing summer!


----------



## follow_your_bliss

were from the lakes too, gonna start this spring for the first time outdoors


----------



## dman1234

you dug deep for this one, 4 yrs, good job.


----------



## steve55

hey guys im up here too. been outdoors for seven years!! love it. made some beatuiful stuff in this climate. what a beautiful country setting we have.!!! anyone got any clones to hook me up with. I had to take 2 years off and just getting back to growing. I need BABIES!!!!


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

steve55 said:
			
		

> hey guys im up here too. been outdoors for seven years!! I need BABIES!!!!


 Hey steve, 
I'm down here and the wifey has had me outdoors for 7 years as well !
She said that she needs babies too x 2 !

Thanks bro .

We do exist.... and her sister is single so i'll ask her if she can offer you some indoor company and her babies could quite posssibly become your babies !:hubba:


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Soory bro ..
I should mention that she grows cabbage trees... so your babies can be cloned then cross bred with a cucumber !
If you are looking for other variations of seed propergation 
or cloning of various species ...
Let Nirvana shop show you the way click on the link at the top of this page .


----------



## steve55

Corn beef and cabbage!!!! SAWEET!!!! yes I like Nirvana


----------



## dirtbag

Whats up yall i am a cali transplant new to upstate Ny.i am looking for advice on the season out here hope to link up with some fellow growers


----------

